# Naked Portafilter?



## Rawlb001 (Mar 15, 2021)

I am really new to espresso making! Love the look of a naked portafilter when pulling a shot of coffee! But... before I go and buy one. Am I trying to run before i can walk? Do they require more skill or does it literally just look different when compared to a standard un-pressurised portafilter?

Thanks Billy


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

No, @Rawlb001you're not trying to run before you can walk. At the start of my coffee adventures, I quickly moved onto a naked portafilter thanks to encouragement on the Forum. Essentially, you get much better feedback about your distribution because you can see what's going on with the pour, so it's a great learning tool as well as anything else.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

@Rawlb001 I agree with @Phil104 . No additional skill required, it just gives you much better feedback about your puck preparation. As such, it will help you to make faster progress in developing your skills - and therefore in more consistently preparing tastier coffee, which is what it's all about. It also happens to look cool, which is a bonus. So go for it!


----------



## Rawlb001 (Mar 15, 2021)

Great thanks Guys! Appreciate the feedback. I've just ordered one


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

What Is A Naked Portafilter? (And Should You Buy One Or Not?) | MNC (making-nice-coffee.com) This article helped convince me that I needed a Naked portafilter. As the others have mentioned it's very useful for puck prep and will help with consistency. Plus it's cool making videos of shots in slow mo!! Also might be worth looking at upgrading your basket if you've not already done so (or are able to). I opted for an IMS Competition and maybe it was just my experience but I tasted a little bit more sweetness in my shots as compared to the stock basket.


----------

